# HELP! I only have 5 hours!!



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

This amazing female is on AB and I reeeaaally realllyyyyyyyyy want her but!! It's going to be like 60-70 bucks for her!!! So my question to you all is... Am I crazy? Am I crazy to spend that kind of money on a little female betta, when I can get a cute one at the pet store for like $3.99??  (Note, I do have a stable job which pays me decently, and I have a 10 gallon tank that I could house her in which is already set up and inhabited)

I am looking for a breeder female (would be my first time) for one of my HMPK's which I will picture below. AND I would want to eventually create a sorority of maybe 3 females...

So, tell me... 

1. SHOULD I DO IT??? and 
2... If yes, which boy should I breed her to??  

THANKS!!!!!!

Cutie girl's listing: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1303781989

She has spots of black AND yellow  HEEEEE!!










My boys in their pet store tubs:

Apache:









Oscar: (Who looks stretched in this photo)


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

She is sooooo cute I think you should get her! Your not crazy at all lol I have 9 boys and 4 females and I'm not crazy...... or am I?


----------



## Ariel1719 (Mar 29, 2009)

DO IT! shes cute :3 I got two new AB bettas last month and they are FINALLY comming this week!


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

HAHAHA Naturegirl, no, I do not think you are crazy. I just think my boyfriend might think I am nuts for spending sooooo much $ on a little fish... (but a stinking cute one!)

Ariel, hehe! I want to!!! I'm like a little kid in the candy store!  Hope your fishies arrive soon and safe.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

you won't find girls that cute in pet stores. ;3 so, get her~ :O


----------



## CyerRyn (Apr 8, 2011)

I haven't heard anything bad about AB and if you think about it.. it doesn't matter what you spend on your fishies.. their your 'family' once they enter your home. Family is priceless. If I had the money I'd be bidding on fishies from AB too!


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

Luimeril said:


> you won't find girls that cute in pet stores. ;3 so, get her~ :O


You make an excellent point.


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

CyerRyn said:


> I haven't heard anything bad about AB and if you think about it.. it doesn't matter what you spend on your fishies.. their your 'family' once they enter your home. Family is priceless. If I had the money I'd be bidding on fishies from AB too!


True true..! Question is, do I HAVE that kinda money?? lol.. I mean, I do, physically have it, but... I mean... you know...


----------



## gmd1800 (Feb 19, 2011)

If you already have the setup and the money, it shouldn't cost that much more to pay for her and to get whatever else the tank needs. I say go for it!


----------



## CyerRyn (Apr 8, 2011)

smellsfishie said:


> True true..! Question is, do I HAVE that kinda money?? lol.. I mean, I do, physically have it, but... I mean... you know...


I understand ya! I felt the same way (and still feel it) about this new tattoo I'm getting Wednesday. Costing me $180 for something I "want" but do I really have the money to get it? I had to cut some corners but I'm going for it.. so really the big question is.. what are you willing to sacrifice for this beautiful fish? Money is at least replaceable.. but you'll never get the opportunity to get the same exact fish.


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

I think GO FOR IT if you want to invest in that then go for it..... I would if I had a job for sure without blinking. Besides after years of looking I've never see a female with that adorable coloring!


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

she is amazing, and so unique looking! can't imagine finding one like her in a pet store. her babies will probably be stunning too


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks for the input, GMD! 

Cyer, I hear ya. And you are right... I will never be able to get her later, or maybe not even another fish that kinda sorta looks like her because I have never seen a female like her before... (then again, I have only been "looking" for a short while)... But I seriously think she is so adorable. I'm so nervous though, too, cause I have never bid on AB before!


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

Ethan: Good to know! I wasn't sure how common or uncommon her markings were.

Tisia: I knowwww! I love the spottiness and I would LOVE some little spotty babies!


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

She is adorable! I so think you should snap her up! If not, someone else on here might jump at the chance, LOL! If I had the money, I know would!




Ethan said:


> I think GO FOR IT if you want to invest in that then go for it..... I would if I had a job for sure without blinking. Besides after years of looking I've never see a female with that adorable coloring!


LOL. Aren't you like 11? No offense, but you can't have been looking THAT long.


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

3 hrs and 16 minutes..........................


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

Another fish I am oogling...  (Obviously, a male)


----------



## JenMarie10 (Mar 2, 2011)

So cute! I'd go for it!


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

smellsfishie said:


> Another fish I am oogling...  (Obviously, a male)


 THAT is one GORGEOUS HMPK! I LOVE his coloring. He reminds me a little of Denaliwind's Duck. He's so pretty!

I say get 'em both.  You never know when such a beautiful pair would come along again. Trust me I've had to self ban myself from Aquabid.


----------



## CyerRyn (Apr 8, 2011)

smellsfishie said:


> Another fish I am oogling...  (Obviously, a male)


Adorable! He looks HUGE! lol.. did you notice the one behind him, can see him flaring at him in the reflection. :lol: So cute!


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

Just a side note...you mentioned that you are planning on creating a sorority of three...you will need to do more than three females (5+) in order to have the best chance at a successful sorority.

It's a lot of money; I wouldn't pay so much for a fish personally, but all of my fish are strictly pets. If you want to breed, I definitely see how it's worth it to spend the extra money on a quality fish.


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

oyyy! I want them both but I juuuust bought 2 bettas! I already have 3 tanks! blah! haha


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

but so pretty with her half applied lipstick!
I'm a bad influence >_> lol


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

LolaQuigs said:


> Just a side note...you mentioned that you are planning on creating a sorority of three...you will need to do more than three females (5+) in order to have the best chance at a successful sorority.
> 
> It's a lot of money; I wouldn't pay so much for a fish personally, but all of my fish are strictly pets. If you want to breed, I definitely see how it's worth it to spend the extra money on a quality fish.


Yes, you make good points. I am by no means a professional, but I do want to breed bettas this spring/summer and see how I like it. I would prefer to do that with good quality bettas. I just think she is SO CUTE! And the male is like freaking beautiful. 

As per the sorority, we shall see. I have a 10 gallon that I would have to remove some inhabitants from into my other tanks in order to house a few girls without overstocking. I say 3 because I like to keep my tanks lightly stocked and not overkill... there will be a BN pleco in there and a dwarf gourami, which I may need to separate if he doesnt get along with the girls. I have 3 danios in there now that I would move in with one of my boy bettas. So, I guess long story short I could do 5 but... we'll see. 

And to everyone: I am still in the air abt her (and the boy I prob won't do cause I really dont want more than 3 tanks and I don't feel like dividing my tanks ATM) after I just read that she may not even ship from thailand until MAY 9TH!!!!! Goodness, that is a long time to wait!


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

I say if you feel a connection to her not only for her looks but like she has to come home then bring her home. The boy is gorgeous but so is the girl.


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

Tisia said:


> but so pretty with her half applied lipstick!
> I'm a bad influence >_> lol


BAHAHAHA! I told my boyfriend she had a half a mustache!! I guess lipstick is the nicer way to put it!! HAHAHA But yes, I agree, the "lipstick" is freakin cute!


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

Arashi Takamine said:


> I say if you feel a connection to her not only for her looks but like she has to come home then bring her home. The boy is gorgeous but so is the girl.


Well, I just think she is adorable and I can picture her in my tank and how cute she will look...  Does that count? lol The boy I just think is awesome looking and I think the 2 might make cute babies together, but I have 2 boys already, and if I get her and pay $65ish I think I need to cut myself off. LOL... Maybe I can consider her an early 30th bday present?  Bday is in May.


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

the pic you posted kind of makes it looks like she's saying, "yes? is there a reason you needed to bother me while I was putting on my makeup?" hehe


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

smellsfishie said:


> Well, I just think she is adorable and I can picture her in my tank and how cute she will look...  Does that count? lol The boy I just think is awesome looking and I think the 2 might make cute babies together, but I have 2 boys already, and if I get her and pay $65ish I think I need to cut myself off. LOL... Maybe I can consider her an early 30th bday present?  Bday is in May.


 I say it counts. If you want her then splurge and get her. The boy...Well I think they'd make beautiful fry together but all in all it's your choice. ;-)


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

A thing to consider.
She could (looks like she could) have marble in her genes if u buy her be prepared for her colour to change. She may look like that now but the stress of the shipping could make her colour change. example:
My SD spawn babies Ced went from a black and purple metallic butterfly was attacked and turned to a metallic greeny/silver

Rayne started white with clear fins to gold with metallic purply/gold fins.


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

I personally couldnt spend that much but im not looking to become a breeder now If i were I would consider the fact that you HAVE TO put out good money for a quality starter pair and if you do have a successful breeding you will be making some of the money back on off spring


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

Abby said:


> A thing to consider.
> She could (looks like she could) have marble in her genes if u buy her be prepared for her colour to change. She may look like that now but the stress of the shipping could make her colour change. example:
> My SD spawn babies Ced went from a black and purple metallic butterfly was attacked and turned to a metallic greeny/silver
> 
> Rayne started white with clear fins to gold with metallic purply/gold fins.


Thanks for the heads up. I would not be too disappointed if she changed color some. I would love for more of her yellow to come out.


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

YoshesMom said:


> I personally couldnt spend that much but im not looking to become a breeder now If i were I would consider the fact that you HAVE TO put out good money for a quality starter pair and if you do have a successful breeding you will be making some of the money back on off spring


True, true. I do want quality babies if I am going to be breeding. Not that I intend to become this massive breeder or anything but I do want to dabble in it. Just a personal question... you don't breed, but you have... how many bettas? lol... Goodness, where do you keep them all?


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Teehee, as if anyone here would say no.  Shes gorgeous, if I had the money I'd get her


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

Tisia said:


> the pic you posted kind of makes it looks like she's saying, "yes? is there a reason you needed to bother me while I was putting on my makeup?" hehe


 She does look that way.


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

bettafish15 said:


> Teehee, as if anyone here would say no.  Shes gorgeous, if I had the money I'd get her


HAHA... yeah, you're right.


----------



## tracyalexa (Mar 29, 2011)

I have never wanted a female until I just opened your post. She is absolutely adorable.


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

ok, i did it. I bid. Holy crap.


----------



## Astro277 (Jul 18, 2010)

Good job now is the time to sit stress and watch the clock lol


----------



## tracyalexa (Mar 29, 2011)

I just spent a few mins looking at all the other fish from that seller, they are insanely pretty! I am so in love with "your" girl. Glad you bid on her because I would wonder where she went! Good luck!!!


----------



## tracyalexa (Mar 29, 2011)

30 mins....tick tock! lol


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

smellsfishie said:


> ok, i did it. I bid. Holy crap.


yay! I'll definitely be paying attention when you start breeding ^_^ lol


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

I see you got her, Congrats! She's a cutie. I was really nervous the first time I used AB. My first betta I did buy-it-now but my second guy (in my avatar) I bid on. He's on his way to the states as we speak. I have recently developed a thing for PK's. I may be keeping you in mind if you have a spawn ;-).


----------



## denaliwind (Feb 27, 2011)

She's gorgeous! If she was one of those "OMG I have to have her" then yes, you should get her right away! Especially if you plan on breeding, starting with solid lines would be best.  She's gorgeous, I saw her too and my heart definitely skipped a beat. 

You should get this male to be her mate!


----------



## denaliwind (Feb 27, 2011)

Oh I see now you already put in your bid! WHOOT! Good luck!


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

And........................ she's mine.


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

Doh, I'm too slow... lol... Thanks everyone for the encouragement and the congratulations! I have the 2 HMPK males, but may be on the lookout for another male for her instead. We shall see...  I will def post pictures when she gets here and of course I will update if I breed her!  Yaaay!!! Happy early birthday to me. ha!


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

denali, thanks for the pic of the male. He is on aquabid right now? He looks like the perfect match for her! Also, the same seller as hers had a HMPK which looked ALOT like her but had more yellow, so I think may be her brother. I was also contemplating getting him..... I am not experienced in the breeding dept but I would like to have all different colored babies with all different patterns, splashes, and spots. But what do you think? Should I mix her with a multi-colored male or stick to one that looks like her?


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

PitGurl said:


> I see you got her, Congrats! She's a cutie. I was really nervous the first time I used AB. My first betta I did buy-it-now but my second guy (in my avatar) I bid on. He's on his way to the states as we speak. I have recently developed a thing for PK's. I may be keeping you in mind if you have a spawn ;-).


 I guess you could say I have started to develop a thing for PK's too lately, since I now own 2 (soon to be 3)! Although, I am totally confused about how you tell what a female is since I read from someone who bred that you can get all different tail types in the same spawn... so... I don't know. But this seller listed her as a PK so I'm going with it!


----------



## sundstrom (Mar 20, 2011)

i see you got her lol i wouldve too aquabid is evil


----------



## russalka (Mar 23, 2011)

Congrats on your new fishie!


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

smellsfishie said:


> denali, thanks for the pic of the male. He is on aquabid right now? He looks like the perfect match for her! Also, the same seller as hers had a HMPK which looked ALOT like her but had more yellow, so I think may be her brother. I was also contemplating getting him..... I am not experienced in the breeding dept but I would like to have all different colored babies with all different patterns, splashes, and spots. But what do you think? Should I mix her with a multi-colored male or stick to one that looks like her?


Always start with brother/sister pairs. If you can her brother the babies will look much better (and sell for more). Also, you shouldn't get a BN pleco for a ten gallon, they need 20 minimum.


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks everyone 

Shiny, little late for the BN Plecos cause I already have them  The biggest is only 5" full grown, and the younger one is barely 2", so 10 gallons is fine. In the next year or so I plan on a large set up.


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

ok, i eat my words. shiny, you are right. 20-30 gallon minimum for BN plecos. Oh well. I've had Waldo for almost 2 years and he seems happy to me... My baby I got this year. But like I said, will invest in a big tank some time in the future.


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

ok, having her shipped by Linda Olson in Colorado.... after I JUST read up on all things Jennnifer Viveiros. LOL... oh well. This is an interesting experience.


----------



## CyerRyn (Apr 8, 2011)

Congrats on your win! I expect lots of pictures when you get her!


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

CyerRyn said:


> Congrats on your win! I expect lots of pictures when you get her!


Most definitely!


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

Here's the one I think is the brother. (he has the other half of her mustache, I mean... lipstick... I mean... chapstick?) I asked the seller so maybe I will find out tonight..


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

I love how his beard is speckled too!
eee, I hope you breed soon, want some of their babies, lol


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

Tisia said:


> I love how his beard is speckled too!
> eee, I hope you breed soon, want some of their babies, lol


haha, I want some of their babies too! I have not bid on this guy yet... he has 4 hrs left on his auction... oh here we go again... ;p


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Get him. If you spend 100+ dollars on a tank, why not 70$ for the fish? I like his muchtache!


----------



## Pekemom (Jan 27, 2011)

That fish is stunning!! Did you get him???


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

haven't bid yet.... debating... :/ if I knew he was the brother my decision would be easier.


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

ok, I bid. And now I have to go to bed! Up in 4 hrs for work... erg...


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

Someone outbid me... maaaaannn (whhheeewwww)...  At least I tried. And turns out he is from the same line but different parents.


----------



## babyk (Apr 24, 2011)

Congrats on your new addition! She is GORGEOUS! I would love to see some babies!


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

kathstew said:


> She is adorable! I so think you should snap her up! If not, someone else on here might jump at the chance, LOL! If I had the money, I know would!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm 12 I've been looking for 3 years on aquabid when I see a unique I see one


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

babyk said:


> Congrats on your new addition! She is GORGEOUS! I would love to see some babies!


Thank you! I hope to have my first try at it this spring. I just need to find a nice male for her. Will be on the lookout.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Good luck!


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks, Neil


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

Well, she finally came home on Friday May 6th (last week)  after a little fuzzy transhipper situation.  I was so worried about acclimating her, and her being weak and stressed from shipping, but she has been vibrant and curious from the first moment I saw her. She is bigger than I expected but I guess that means she is healthy?! haha... Here she is in her temporary home... Everyone, meet "Lula Fan" 

Hangin' out...









Well, hello thermometer.









Eating noms









Playing peek-a-boo









Hulloo









I have a moostache!









My eyes are blue >_<









Thanks for looking XD


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Yay! Eep, she looks absolutely amazing. I saw her on AB, and I thought she was just the cutest lil girl ever. I'm so glad she made it safe, acclimated well and is acting healthy! She looks healthy and happy. Congrats and best of luck! Lufs her.


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

so adorable! yay! ^_^


----------



## Gnome507 (Feb 21, 2011)

Aw!!! She is so precious! She reminds me of a mini koi fish ^_^ Good luck with her!


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

Ahh this made my heart jiggle a bit <33 She is so cute


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Jiggle?


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

haha


----------



## russalka (Mar 23, 2011)

She's adorable!


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

I love the thermometer pic. She's like "it's a shiny thing...."


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

Lula is darkening up.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Wow, you bet she is! She's gorgeous.


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

Thank you  She is awesome. So funny to watch, she has a great personality. Very happy and curious.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Awwweee! Well, with that face, I don't know how she couldn't have a personality like that.


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

OMG she is beautiful!


----------



## lovebug009 (Mar 24, 2011)

Super cute! glad it turned out well


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks  I'm looking for a male for her so hopefully I will be able to get some beautiful little black/yellow/blue/white marble babies.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

She's adorable! I love her half-stache!


----------



## callmeconfused (May 4, 2011)

You guys are all such enablers...I love it!


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

Tell me about it


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

OK, I just saw her FLARE at her reflection.. BAH HA! That was so cute! I've never seen a female flare before!


----------



## lovebug009 (Mar 24, 2011)

Have you seen ninebetta's hm on AB? There is a perfect one for sale.


----------



## babyk (Apr 24, 2011)

She is too cute!! Lovee her colors! <3 <3


----------



## Diana S (May 3, 2011)

If I had money I would get her.She lovely !!!


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

lovebug009 said:


> Have you seen ninebetta's hm on AB? There is a perfect one for sale.


I did and I am desperate to get him  but there are so many people interested (on another thread we have been talking about him) so I don't know if I will be the high bidder in the end. But I hope so!


----------



## Diana S (May 3, 2011)

Yeah !!!! Diana


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

OK, updatey timmmeee  So Lula has totally changed since I first got her. So you don't have to go all the way thru the thread, I will post a before and after pic of her for you.... I would never guess this is the same fish!! But I love her just the same.  And I found the perfect boyfriend for her too.... So anyway, here is her before and after.


BEFORE: (5/7/2011)
















AFTER!!!!!!: (6/17/2011)


----------



## russalka (Mar 23, 2011)

Wow. That's a dramatic change. She's still a cutie. It seems like getting a marble is like getting several completely different fish!


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

i know, it makes me a little scared about the spotty boy I have now... I hope he stays spotty!


----------



## Diana S (May 3, 2011)

I like her better !!! She lovelyer !


----------



## Tanni (Jun 17, 2011)

She was adorible before and she's the same afterwards. It was a great choice to purchase Lula. Which is her boyfriend? ;-)


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

Boyfriend will probably be this guy, who will darken up to more black once he is settled... lost a bit of color from the stress of shipping, i think.


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

ooh, sorry about the water spots.


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

wow! what a change! Marbles always leave you guessing. Where are pics of your other new guys!


----------



## Loryen (Feb 16, 2011)

GET HER! I ORDER YOU TOO! Imagine if someone else gets her and treats her horribly? SHE NEEDS YOUR LOVE!


----------



## Tanni (Jun 17, 2011)

Aw, those two will make a great couple. :-D


----------



## product08 (Jun 14, 2011)

I think Im crazy for considering buying this pair 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NpVfOs_fd60


----------



## BettaT (Jun 20, 2011)

So Nice


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

Haha loryen, I did get her... like a month ago  lol. Thanks everyone. I will post pics of all the new guys when I have some time!


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

product08 said:


> I think Im crazy for considering buying this pair
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NpVfOs_fd60


Nice pair. That male is a wow!


----------

